# Letter From Bron...Touching Video



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie & Deb,

We’re nearing the anniversary of meeting over the phone. I made this little clip of the one that brought us all together – and so many other people. I would like for you to share it with Spoiled Maltese if you want to -- they were a part of her journey.

Bron

.AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; } .AOLWebSuite a {color:blue; text-decoration: underline; cursor: pointer} .AOLWebSuite a.hsSig {cursor: default}



 
Here's one of her SM threads:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/96732-matilda-here-shes-doll-baby.html

We sure did love that wee little soul.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

That sweet girl brought us together. Matilda had her purpose in life. We continue to shed tears over her and the others we have had to let go to the bridge . thanks for posting Deb. Hugs,Edie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That was such a touching video. Thanks for all that you guys do for these babies. Hugs


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

You are true angels. I couldn't help but cry as I watched this, how wonderful she spent her last days being cared for the way in wich she deserved.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Watching that video broke my heart, I wanted to hug her. What a sweet girl and beautiful face. TG for everyone that was responsible for helping her. 
:grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awwww, So I don't know If I am crying happy tears or sad!

What a story! I am in awe because of all that everyone did 
for that Little girl! Saints....everyone of you! I only wish I could be
like you!
XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. That was tough. Sweet baby girl. 

Deb,
You know how I feel about you. You and Edie and Bronwyne and Steve and Peg and Cindy are truly one of a kind. I'm proud to know you all.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I remember our Dear Sweet Matilda and the video was very touching. I couldn't help but cry watching it. That Little Angel went knowing how much she was loved. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Made me cry Deb.....again. Precious, sweet and deserving little Matilda.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

As I'm watching this (with tears streaming down my face, of course) it's 6 am on a cold Saturday morning in Chicago. It's sleeting outside and the weather is supposed to be nasty all weekend. And what am I grumbling about? Taking Tessa outside to do potty before driving 30 minutes in crappy weather to the Pet Expo to work in NMR's booth. 

I'm now going to count my incredible blessings, quit whining, deal with the weather, and go talk to people at the Expo about the many blessings of rescue.

Thank you all for doing what you did for Matilda and what you do for these little souls every day. I am no longer complaining this morning but am honored that I can help in a teeny way this weekend.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

After watching the video of sweet, sweet Matilda, what comes to mind is LOVE and It Takes a Village!!! Such a warm and heartfelt endeavor to get this little one a home!!! God Bless Everyone involved!!!!!


----------



## oceanspraylover (Mar 14, 2010)

:heart: You all have hearts of gold.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So wonderful to know people will care for a sweet little girl like this and give her the love she deserves. How long did they have her before she passed away? This was before I was on spoiled Maltese. 
How heart breaking to know she was so close to being taken to the room.
Our shelter is a high kill shelter too.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

That sweet baby, at least her final days were full of love Thank you for giving her that


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying:I had such a hard time controling myself, I cryed and cryed, I looked at her precious little eyes, and wondered what she had been through in her short little life. Little Matilda:wub: I'm so glad she had some love in her last days.

My Matilda will be 5 in April and has always been loved and wanted, I wish that would have been the same for little Matilda


----------

